# Western Flyer X-53 Original



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

I just acquired this gem.  One owner!  Got it from his grandson.  Took $1650, a lot of money but look at this golden boy!  From what I can tell, mostly original except tires fender light, and hand grips.  As you can see the front light has lost it's way through the years,  I'll be posting in the wanted section to see what I can find.  I think it's a 1958, but not certain....can anyone shed any light on the year and/or where to uncover a light.
Thx


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 21, 2016)

thats a reel nice one you got there christopher!!!! yes the head light is the hard one to find .but there out there . from bicycle larry


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice score Christopher! You are correct on the year. The lights show up on ebay once in awhile. Jerry Peters/Chestnut Hollow offers a repop top, but you'll need a Delta Rocket Ray base and lens.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info folks.... with any luck the moons will align and beacon Rocket Ray will appear!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Dec 21, 2016)

Looks like my 58 before it was restored. Yours looks awesome and with a great history too.What a beuty.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

Wow! Your bike is amazing....Seriously it's eye popping!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice one. I think I saw a light on Ebay from Daniel "bicyclebones". Pricey, but the real McCoy....  Good luck. I don't see it on the site for sale now, but not in the SOLD section either?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

Appreciate it...yep $450 is pricey...plus it doesn't have the Western Flyer embossed top.   I think I'll probably go down the repop road


----------



## Nashman (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah...that may be the only way. I had to use a repop light bar when I did my Elgin Twin Bar years ago ( got from Jerry). You can always keep looking for an original, and if you find one, flip the repop as I'm sure there would be "takers" on it.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

Exactly the plan!  The bike looks naked without one, like an eye-less Cyclops.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 21, 2016)

*That theres a beauty!!!Check the specs on the front fork,could be bent!Time to ride!! ENJOY*


----------



## the2finger (Dec 21, 2016)

Beautiful bike here's its brother


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

It's a not twin, but definitely from the same blood line!  Sweet ride....


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 21, 2016)

the2finger said:


> Beautiful bike here's its brother View attachment 399385



 o boy i like that one 2finger , try and find a light for that one !!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

Oddly enough the one that Nashman pointed me to on ebay is spot on for this bike....$450 and it's yours!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 21, 2016)

Your x53 is a 1956 paint is black cherry and gold.They also had a red and gold.1957-58 were black and gold


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Higgins!


----------



## the2finger (Dec 21, 2016)

I got a spare


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

Are you in the Christmas giving spirit?


----------



## the2finger (Dec 21, 2016)

Humbug!


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

tisn't the season for giving......


----------



## the2finger (Dec 21, 2016)

yur killn me


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

With a thin wallet, shameless manipulation is my only ploy!


----------



## the2finger (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm financially embarrassed most if the time


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 21, 2016)

Your bike looks to be in top condition and a surprise the light is completely gone considering.
You stepped up, that's for sure, but if your smile is ear to ear, you did great.
Chris


----------



## Christopher (Dec 21, 2016)

I know why the light is gone.  His grandfather put a basket on the bike....the light was taken off to make room for the basket.  I'm sure it's in a box somewhere out there.   What a shame!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 21, 2016)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Your x53 is a 1956 paint is black cherry and gold.They also had a red and gold.1957-58 were black and gold




Not quite.. No Christmas pudding for you!

'56 would be red and chrome. The Cherry color was used in '58 only on the X-53, then carried over to the deluxe middleweights in '59.

X-53 colors each year were as follows: -

'53-'55 Girls model: 2-tone Blue, white & gold trim, painted fenders and headlight.
'53-'54 Boys model: Black & Vermillion, white & gold trim, painted fenders and headlight.
'55-'56 Boys model (Girls model discontinued in '55 Flamboyant Red & chrome with chrome fenders and headlight.
'57: Black & Flamboyant Gold.
'58: Flamboyant Cherry & Gold.

If the serial number on Christopher's bike checks out to be '56, I'll eat my shorts!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 21, 2016)

No Christmas pudding for you! 

Rudi's right check the fork specs. I'd swear it looks more nosed in the pics than one the2finger posted which looks corrrect.

Always always always always check the line of the fork.


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 21, 2016)

The 1958 Western Auto Christmas catalog. It shows the Cherry red and gold. 






It's 1965 new!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Right.. The Black Cherry is the Murray Fleet Line color.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 22, 2016)

You must have flipped over a mountain of rocks to uncover this sweet ad!  Clearly I'm not worthy with my internet skills.   Interesting.... by looking at the photo, the handgrips of my bike are stock...cool, but appears the head lamp may be a little different than the earlier models.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 22, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> Not quite.. No Christmas pudding for you!
> 
> '56 would be red and chrome. The Cherry color was used in '58 only on the X-53, then carried over to the deluxe middleweights in '59.
> 
> ...



Go to DAVES VINTAGE BICYCLE  Dont choke on your shorts


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

The ads were just artist renderings. The headlight was the same from '53-'58, just the finish changed.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 22, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> Not quite.. No Christmas pudding for you!
> 
> '56 would be red and chrome. The Cherry color was used in '58 only on the X-53, then carried over to the deluxe middleweights in '59.
> 
> ...



Go to daves vintage bicycles I guess they have it all wrong


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Go to DAVES VINTAGE BICYCLE  Dont choke on your shorts




That is outdated info, posted by the owner of a '58 (not Dave) who thought his bike was a '56... Don't be afraid to learn something new. Trust serial numbers, not something you see on the interwebs!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 22, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> That is outdated info, posted by the owner of a '58 (not Dave) who thought his bike was a '56... Don't be afraid to learn something new. Trust serial numbers, not something you see on the interwebs!



Can i ask were you got your information Daves quote Only boys model after 55 these and the 56 models wore a flamboyant black cherry and gold or red and gold paint job


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 22, 2016)

the WFX53 light says WESTERN FLYER on top and the MURRAY light has the M inside the O


----------



## Christopher (Dec 22, 2016)

Once I get home next week I'll be looking for the serial number to verify, but at this point looking more and more like a 58'


----------



## Christopher (Dec 22, 2016)

Great info Rusty!  Do you know if the 58's had the painted top or the Chrome.  I've seen them displayed both ways with the bikes I've seen on line.  I'm thinking the Chrome is right, but not certain


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 22, 2016)

I believe they went to a chrome light top at the same time they went to chrome fenders for the Murray, also i've never seen the Western Flyer light with a chrome top only the Murray light


----------



## Christopher (Dec 22, 2016)

That's the direction I was leaning as well...thx.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

HIGGINSFOREVER,

In answer to your question, I study and research original-paint bikes and their serial numbers whenever possible as that is the only truly reliable way to glean valuable information. Original serial number lists, such as the Western Auto book (ABCservices) validate that research.

Dave's site and this site rely on information from collectors like you and I, so the site owners cannot be held responsible for any misinformation that slips through and gets posted on their sites.

"New" information comes to light all the time and sometimes what we thought we knew 10 years ago is proven incorrect by diligent research and information that was always there, but we were blind to it. Quite often it's necessary to read between the lines and do your own research.

Check the catalog pic that Chris posted above for the '58 color and check the "12 Bikes of Christmas" thread (post #124) for an original Red/chrome '55-6 model. You are correct, there were no girls X-53s after '55, as I mentioned in a previous post.

I'll wager that the serial number/letters on Christopher's bike read: MOTX..

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Christopher said:


> Great info Rusty!  Do you know if the 58's had the painted top or the Chrome.  I've seen them displayed both ways with the bikes I've seen on line.  I'm thinking the Chrome is right, but not certain




'55-'58 all had the chrome light top with painted base.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 22, 2016)

so then what year is this one with a black base


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

'53 and '54 (check post #27).

Actually, the painted fenders and headlights carried through to early 1955. The discontinuation of the girls version and the change to chrome fenders and headlight on the boys model happened around mid-'55.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 22, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> HIGGINSFOREVER,
> 
> In answer to your question, I study and research original-paint bikes and their serial numbers whenever possible as that is the only truly reliable way to glean valuable information. Original serial number lists, such as the Western Auto book (ABCservices) validate that research.
> 
> ...



Your not related to leon di


Fltwd57 said:


> HIGGINSFOREVER,
> 
> In answer to your question, I study and research original-paint bikes and their serial numbers whenever possible as that is the only truly reliable way to glean valuable information. Original serial number lists, such as the Western Auto book (ABCservices) validate that research.
> 
> ...



Your not related to leon dixson by any chance ?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Feel free to ask Uncle Leon anything! He has all the answers for $40.00 a pop!


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi Guys this is my X53 , I thought it was a 56


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 29, 2016)

Here's  the trio , all lights have a black  base and chrome tops .All original lights no repops


----------



## Christopher (Dec 30, 2016)

What a beautiful 3-some.   Seriously thats a stable of thoroughbreds! Appreciate the insight on the black base.  I've primed the bottom of my repop, I like the black look....I think I'll go that route.


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 30, 2016)

glad to help ,these are all original bikes too.the gold and black had some touch up to the tank but rest is original.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 30, 2016)

I see that your rear rack is solid red like mine and not the two tone.  I'm assuming our bikes are twins.  So do you have the orange/red X-53 decal?  I saw one on line with the red only decal..I'm assuming that's not correct.    Also I noticed the gold grips on yours.  Mine has black coke bottle I'm thinking were added after the fact.


----------



## the2finger (Dec 30, 2016)

And here is another relative


----------



## Christopher (Dec 30, 2016)

That's clean little number!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 30, 2016)

the2finger said:


> View attachment 402794 And here is another relative




A '50 Fleet Line - beautiful bike and great color combo!


----------



## the2finger (Dec 30, 2016)

It's a sweet ride


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 30, 2016)

That is one clean bike


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 30, 2016)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> That is one clean bike



I'd give my left you know what for that X53. Or the Murray Fleet Line boys.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's my old '58 X-53 ---



 

If you search "Western Flyer X-53" threads on this site about 4 years back, you'll find some old ads and catalog pics I posted back then.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 30, 2016)

Is that an Evans Firebird I see? (He said whilst drooling)


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 30, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Is that an Evans Firebird I see? (He said whilst drooling)



ya looks like a firebird to me to evans ,there super nice!!!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## the2finger (Dec 30, 2016)

Bofa them together


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 30, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Is that an Evans Firebird I see? (He said whilst drooling)




It is.. Maybe we'll start a thread on those bikes so we can keep this thread on topic.


----------



## the2finger (Dec 30, 2016)

It is a restored Firebird and its tip top


----------



## Christopher (Jan 17, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> HIGGINSFOREVER,
> 
> In answer to your question, I study and research original-paint bikes and their serial numbers whenever possible as that is the only truly reliable way to glean valuable information. Original serial number lists, such as the Western Auto book (ABCservices) validate that research.
> 
> ...





Higgins,
You're right it's a MOTX


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 23, 2017)

Fltwd57 said:


> Not quite.. No Christmas pudding for you!
> 
> '56 would be red and chrome. The Cherry color was used in '58 only on the X-53, then carried over to the deluxe middleweights in '59.
> 
> ...



Just a update Chris found out the bike was a christmas gift in 1954 so that would make it a 1955.You dont have to eat your shorts i will send you mine


----------



## Christopher (Jan 23, 2017)

Update.   I provided Higgings with bad info...My bad, sorry dude! 

The family I got the bike from are now all in full agreement on when the bike was purchased, along with uncovering the original license plate (which they're sending to me in the mail)   The Christmas gift was from 1956 not 1954, as I informed Higgins earlier.   With that said , probably making my x-53 a 1957....at least that's what I'm going with for now.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 23, 2017)

•


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 23, 2017)

After reading this thread a couple of times I'm totally confused and my head short circuited. If Cherry and Gold was a 58 only color, then this bike is a 58 model and the family's recollection of the year purchased is probably off a few years.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 24, 2017)

Serial numbers/letters don't lie, 

MOTX = 1958


----------



## Christopher (Jan 24, 2017)

I looked all over on line for a chart like this and came up empty.  THANK YOU!  I'm fully on-board!

Just goes to show our memories aren't always as good as we'd like to think.   It's also funny how they have an older license for the bike.  Probably snagged it off of another bike. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 24, 2017)

You're welcome Christopher!

We're only human, sometimes we need a little help rememberin' stuff!
If you search this forum and/or my posts about 3-4 years back, you'll find several original '53-'57 X-53 ads and catalog pics I posted back then..

Enjoy your X-53!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2017)

Does anyone know when Murray started production of their next year models? Dating a bike with a serial number does not always give you an accurate model year. With Schwinn, serial numbers from November and December were most always the next years models.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 24, 2017)

I got the mens deluxe Western Flyer X-53  for Christmas in the mid 50s.
The tank was chrome.
The bike frame was a deep red almost like a fluorescent burgundy
 I didn't much care for that color, but I wasn't about
to complain about it. It was my first bicycle.
My uncle bought it at a Western Auto store for about less than $60
brand new. That was a lot of money back then. It was put on lay-away.
It came in a carton and he helped me assemble it.
I don't have a photo of that bike.
This will give you an idea of the color, although I don't know the name
for this particular color.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Does anyone know when Murray started production of their next year models? Dating a bike with a serial number does not always give you an accurate model year. With Schwinn, serial numbers from November and December were most always the next years models.




Or even a couple of years in some cases! Look at some of the anomalies that have popped up with pre war Schwinns. I'm going with whatever Fltwd57 says. I think you will be hard pressed to find someone with more passion, knowledge, or finer collection of post war, other brand iron, than Martyn. V/r Shawn


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 25, 2017)

Very kind words and high praise from one of the premier collectors in the hobby, spanning all eras, thank you very much Shawn, I'm humbled! Perhaps a more honest way to put it is that my knowledge of the subject comes from my narrow focus, lol! Collections come and go, but the passion stays.

GTs58, Schwinn is one of the very few, if not the only manufacturer that can be pinned down to a month with their serial system. The most common mistake bicycle collectors make is assuming they were produced like automobiles, with the next year's models unveiled in Sept-Oct. Not so with bicycles, especially with the department store brands and Murray was no exception. Updates, color changes, "new" models, etc. would usually take place in time for the Christmas catalog, but quite often, major changes took place mid-year. 

Murray's serial number system is fairly consistent with a calendar year though and they are relatively simple to decipher once you're familiar with them and know the colors used certain years or multi-year period.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^^^^
The Chicago based Schwinn plant where the bikes were built and the "boys from marketing" 
at the Schwinn offices, were not on the same planet sometimes when it came to details with their product.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 20, 2017)

Just about done cleaning up the X53....My gut tells me the pedals that were on the bike are not correct.   They're Wald branded...They have more of a 60's Spaceliner feel to me.  Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 20, 2017)

Those pedals are correct for '58.


----------



## Christopher (Feb 20, 2017)

Appreciate it Martyn! 

Interesting, could have sworn those were not correct.....thus why I'm not a gambler. 

Thanks again buddy!


----------



## then8j (Feb 25, 2017)

By the way I am responsible for some of the confusion!!! That is my bike on daves site red and gold 1958. I put in the wrong year when I posted it but there was no way for me to go and correct it...... I tried to fix it right then and there but couldn't.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 26, 2017)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Your x53 is a 1956 paint is black cherry and gold.They also had a red and gold.1957-58 were black and gold




My X-53 which I got for Christmas of '54 came in an
 irridescent dark cherry. The only difference was the
gold parts were chrome. Other than that, the bike looked
exactly like yours. The bike came from the Western-Auto
store unassembled in a carton.

Don't recall what happened to the bike.
I since found one in an old bike shop.
Colors were faded, but it was all there
including the  beefy rocket headlight.
Not sure what color to use to get that
shimmering, metallic or flourescent red.
I also have a red phantom from that year
with that type of "red" color scheme.

Congratulations on your bike.
Don't see too many of these beauties anymore!


----------



## Christopher (Mar 1, 2017)

I just finished with my detailing and adding the rocket ray....


----------



## the tinker (Mar 1, 2017)

All these nice X 53's shown here may help light a fire under me to work on this bike .
I am not afraid to admit there is something about the X53 [ a turd like this one included ] that throws all common sense to abandon when one has a pocket full of cash while attending a swap meet.
Having one of those weak moments I parted with six Franklin s for this one a couple years back. It was complete except for the light and there are no rust holes in the tank.  Of course after buying it I had that feeling,  _" Am I crazy to have payed 6 bills for this hunk of junk?"   _
 Apparently two other fellows were just as nuts as me that day as they were more than happy to pay me the six hundred that I paid to buy the bike from me then and there.                                                                                                                        Bike cutter-upper "Morti-John was at that swap and told me he purchased one like mine a few weeks before for 500 and after dismantling it, he resold the parts for 1200 on ebay.
I talked to the fellow that sold him the bike for the 500 and verified the story.  He watched as his dismembered X53 was parted out on ebay.
Just proves one thing to me : "When a guy has got to have it , he's gonna get it."


----------



## Christopher (Mar 1, 2017)

Like you I've been drooling over having one of these for longer than I'd like to admit.   Finally I just sucked it up an tossed a wad of cash at the seller and wheeled home lighter in the wallet but grinning ear to ear.  I also think It's crazy, especially knowing I have $1800 into it, but you know what? I can't think of another way to spend it that gives me this much pleasure...... I guess I did have to have it!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 15, 2017)

Christopher said:


> I just finished with my detailing and adding the rocket ray....View attachment 429544 View attachment 429545 View attachment 429546



Wow.looks great!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GenuineRides (Oct 15, 2017)

What a great looking bike!  Like you I was sucked into the X-53 and paid dearly too.  Mine is an all original '56 which is hard to preserve on these.  I can't pin down what is so appealing, yet I just had to have one, and I'm one of those "Schwinn guys".  






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 15, 2017)

GenuineRides said:


> What a great looking bike!  Like you I was sucked into the X-53 and paid dearly too.  Mine is an all original '56 which is hard to preserve on these.  I can't pin down what is so appealing, yet I just had to have one, and I'm one of those "Schwinn guys".  View attachment 692518View attachment 692519
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The X-53 is appealing for me because it was the first bike that was given to me for Christmas.
It was bought at a local Western-Auto store. I was nine.
Of all the “classic" bikes I have ever own, this is the first and only one I have gotten in a carton
unassembled.
There’s nothing quite like the aroma of “new” (similar to a brand new car)
Putting it together for the first time was quite an experience that I will never forget.

There was a time I could go to Western-Auto and buy most everything for the bike.
All made in the USA.


----------



## Jmsmrshl (Oct 21, 2017)

So i have been trying to figure out the year of mine.  Im thinking 56, but i cant really tell what that third letter is.


----------

